# Healthy snacks.



## Jem88

What kind of foods do you have for snacks? 

I've started eating healthy again, having things like cereal for breakfast, sandwich for dinner and then something healthy for tea. Apart from fruit what healthy filling snacks do you have?


----------



## sept2010

I have a mixture of fruits with yoghurt on top on days when i wrk out.. On other days i have one of those organix goodies oat bars lol


----------



## braddys

I take mini tomatoes and just pick at them at work whenever i want, or cucumber slices. 

grapes, although fruit, are a good nibbley food to curb a craving!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Graze box, if want free one ill give you a code to try if in uk. :)


----------



## littleblonde

Whats a graze box? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

In boxed you littleblonde :) 

Code is 5MYJT58D 

If anyone wants to give one a go

x


----------



## Princess Lou

I looked at those graze boxes and they seem like a very good idea, problem for me is, I HAVE to know what I am eating and how it was prepared etc. I have a few friends that get them and swear by them.

For snacks I have fruit, granola (homemade) or Atkins Indulge Chocolate Bars (141 calories).


----------



## charliea85

low fat hummus + carrot sticks


----------



## charliea85

Celery sticks


----------



## charliea85

A handful of almonds, if you also eat 4-5 after each meal they slow down the carb released so easier to digest.


----------



## charliea85

rice cakes (you can get the big flavoured ones now salt n vingegar are my fav)


----------



## Fabby

Bump :flower:


----------



## echo

If you want to satisfy that "I need chocolate right now or I will die" feeling without overdoing it...a handful of dark chocolate chips mixed with a handful of sliced almonds is great for that!


----------



## MissCurly

I've been given this lovely muesli bar recipe with no butter!! and it might be a bit 'healthy' tasting for those who like full fat flapjack recipes, but happy to share if anyone wants recipe :)


----------



## melonbelly

MissCurly said:


> I've been given this lovely muesli bar recipe with no butter!! and it might be a bit 'healthy' tasting for those who like full fat flapjack recipes, but happy to share if anyone wants recipe :)

Oh please share! I love flapjacks but trying not to make them cos of all that butter:wacko:


----------



## standford

i eat Corn Franky daily in the morning and i have choose veg sandwich in the evening ..............


----------



## davidwlms

Jem88 said:


> What kind of foods do you have for snacks?
> 
> I've started eating healthy again, having things like cereal for breakfast, sandwich for dinner and then something healthy for tea. Apart from fruit what healthy filling snacks do you have?




Fruits and dry fruits are best.


----------



## pandacub

I love fat free greek yogurt witha little honey and blueberries.
Dried fruits
Low fat carrot cake (as low fat as i could get anyway..9g fat, 1g of sat fat. Will post recipe if anywants, its yummy & very filling!)
And sometimes I melt a little dark choc & some peanut butter and dip a banana in it


----------



## magnolius

Yogurt
1 tbsp natty pb, 1tbsp butter, 1 tbsp maple syrup all mashed up - sometimes replace butter with coconut oil and add currant or raisins
Bowl of frozen veg cooked in 1tbsp coconut oil
Cut up pickles with cheese
Pickled beets


----------

